# Best way to connect this sub to the AVR



## swatkins (Nov 26, 2013)

I have a older powered sub that has two types of connections and I am wondering about the best way to connect it.

The sub has the older connectors that the L/R speaker feed through and the RCA jacks.

The RCA jacks are labeled left and right. The receiver RCA jacks outputs the same signal from both sub outputs with no designation on left or right. 

Currently I have one cable running from the receiver to the right input. Should I add a second cable to cover the left channel?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

You could add a Y splitter and connect to both inputs on the sub if you like. But I don't think you will hear any difference.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

swatkins said:


> I have a older powered sub that has two types of connections and I am wondering about the best way to connect it.
> 
> The sub has the older connectors that the L/R speaker feed through and the RCA jacks.
> 
> ...


you can use a splitter, but all it does is boost the gain a little bit. no real reason to do so


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

The use of the Two RCA's is to use the subs internal crossover to feed the mains in a bass reinforcement scenario, where the main speaker output from the AVR would go to the sub and the main speakers would be connected to the subs high level outputs. IF you are connecting the sub via the AVR "Sub output" then only one cable is used to either the L or R RCA and the subs internal crossover is set to maximum


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Some subs actually get a boost from hooking up to both inputs. I have an older Klipsch KSW-10 Sub that is configured that way & results in about a 8 dB gain (using a Y splitter--sub output to splitter to both sub inputs). Contact the manufacturer to know for sure.


----------



## swatkins (Nov 26, 2013)

I think I will just leave it alone untill I can take the room measurements and then go from there.. 

Just from listning so far I seem to have plenty of base


----------



## redsandvb (Dec 2, 2009)

I've heard that if you use a splitter it may help 'wake up' the sub if the amp is using an auto-on setting. If that's never been a problem, then agh...


----------



## Blaze98 (May 4, 2014)

I have a Yamaha receiver that only have one Sub input, but i use a Y cable to connect both of my subs, I know its not perfect but it gets the job done


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

swatkins said:


> Currently I have one cable running from the receiver to the right input. Should I add a second cable to cover the left channel?


Your connection should be fine.

Typical recommended AVR set up is to set subwoofer on, all speakers small, cross over 80.
Set the volume control on the subwoofer so the AVR auto calibration sets the subwoofer channel level close to 0dB +/-5dB should be good enough.
If no auto cal use a SPL meter to set each speaker to 75dB including the subwoofer (using the AVRs test tones/noise).
This will give you a good starting point.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Blaze98 said:


> I have a Yamaha receiver that only have one Sub input, but i use a Y cable to connect both of my subs, I know its not perfect but it gets the job done


Actually you'd be surprised if that's exactly what you have on the inside of a two sub output avr . most of the time all it is is that they y split the output internally rather than externally with a y cable. No difference really


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

As far as which RCA input to use, it depends on the driver design and how it is wired.
Some subs use a DVC (Dual Voice Coil) and recommend using both L/R RCA inputs at all times.
My HSU sub has L/R RCA inputs and specifically directs the user to use the L input in the case of a MONO signal.

Maybe your directions recommend which RCA input to use for certain circumstances?


----------

